# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2009)

[align=center]






*Monday April 27th 2009

Good morning to some afternoon to others

I am filling in for Paul. 







Jim D hit a huge milestone on the forum.

Remember to give permission to use those photo's.






Celticbuns
Tessty
Yaya
Monklover
Roxie
Yomo143

These member are celebrating there birthdays.
Happy birthday Guy and Girls

Remember to put those special days on the calender.







Go welcome Mel and there new bun.

Go welcome Fluffy and there slave.







Go remember all those loved and lost.







Benny's slave is looking into cardboard box toys. Can you help?

Kelly's Will Adopted a bunny go check out the pics.

Cait is trying to sew somethings for her bun do you have any advice?

Morgan has a composting question. Can you help?

Nonamebunni has a question can you help?







Bunny pooh can the season effect it?

How long did you keep your bun down after a spay?








Jackie went to her first show. Go check out this thread.

Anna's baby bun won't eat pellets she has got a lot of help go watch for updates.

Crystal has a question about a bun.









Fake grass safe or not?

Do you use this litter? If so can you help out.







Theirs a lot of buns looking for homes.






A lot have been updated go check them all out!!!!!!







*[/align][align=center]*Pennie lost her bronco and grand mother go offer some support in this hard time.*
[/align][align=center]* 
Bun art anyone? Go check this out.

Money for prom can you help with some money making ideas for a teen.

Puppy Mills show tonight on animal planet. Make sure you watch 9 pm central time.

Swine Flu have you heard about it? Its in our area. Well some of us. Lets just not eat pork for a while.








RO Star
Happi Bun

*  [/align][align=left]*First name: Erika 

Age Range/Age: 21 

Special other: Not currently

Children? Do ones with fur count? 

Bunnies? Dunkin and Dewey

Other Pets? 2 Indoor Cats: Sassy and Cody; 1 Betta Fish: Abu; 1 Hamster: Cozy; 1 Rat: Zee; 3 Guinea Pigs: Henry, Milo and Gabby.

Favorite Hobby(s) Volunteering at Second Chance Bunnies, Horseback Riding, Photography, Animal Welfare, Researching, Being a devoted slave to my animals. 

Line of work? School (ugh)

Anything else you would like to tell us? Thanks for making me a RO star!



* [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Guess the member
*[/align]*

*[align=left]*1 This member is interested in- patchwork, quilting, tatting

2 This member has a bun named Roxy

3 This member joined Feb 25, 2009

4 This member is a VIP

*[/align]


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

Hartleybun! Shes it! 
And just a wee note, porks a ok to eat can't be caught through that. But as always make sure your meats properly cooked  
You did a great job by the way!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Hartleybun! Shes it!
> And just a wee note, porks a ok to eat can't be caught through that. But as always make sure your meats properly cooked
> You did a great job by the way!



Correct

and yes I read the post after I made the news. I relized it is spread like the flu not by eating it.

And thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for mentioning my goat and my hubby's grandma. It's been a tough weekend and the week isn't looking any easier.

I miss my goat tonight really bad. He was very snuggly and I guess all the saddness is getting to me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thank you for mentioning my goat and my hubby's grandma. It's been a tough weekend and the week isn't looking any easier.
> 
> I miss my goat tonight really bad. He was very snuggly and I guess all the saddness is getting to me.


Your welcome Pennie go get some rest


----------

